# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Database Normalisation?

## ZenoX

Hi,

Firstly, i apologise if this is in the wrong section. I am currently trying to learn more about database normalisation, and i have a set of attributes that i am trying to put in 1NF, 2NF and 3NF. After reading through some websites and watching videos on youtube (they haven't been much help) i am still quite lost. I am aware that no repeating fields should be shown within 1NF, but i am still not quite sure how this data would be broken up.

Any help or suggestions anyone can give would really help me to understand this.

The data example i have is:


Customers (*CustomerID*, FirstName, LastName, Email, PhoneNumber, Address, City, Country, PostCode, WebPage, Notes)

Order (*OrderID*, CustomerID, DateOfOrder, OrderDetails, ProductsInOrder, ProductQuantity)

Products (*ProductID*, CoffeeName, CoffeeVariety, UnitPrice, Description, ReorderLevel)

Suppliers (*SupplierID*, Company, ContactName, PhoneNumber, Address, City, Country, PostCode, WebPage, Notes)


Kind Regards.

----------

